
My kid stole a Kinder Egg. I tried to make it a teachable moment. It didn't go - colinprince
https://www.cbc.ca/radio/docproject/kinder-surprise-1.5320982/my-kid-stole-a-kinder-egg-i-tried-to-make-it-a-teachable-moment-it-didn-t-go-well-1.5320986
======
djsumdog
well .. that was anticlimactic. With a click-bait title like that, I would
assume a swat team was called or the dad thrown in jail or something insane.
Nope .. just pretty normal. Hey that dad taught his kid something important:
retail workers and managers don't really care.

